# Where's the Grouse?



## ezsteve51 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has been out Grouse hunting yet, My son went to the public hunting area in Dorset,,,never saw a bird...We used to hunt Grand river public Hunting area and Salt Fork years ago, did ok then....Havent been out in over 10 yrs....lookin for a place now. any advice will be appreciated...Thanks


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Vinton Co. 
I've been seeing them all summer down there while riding my dirtbike. It's tough hunting though.


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

Could you give the area you was in in vinton county? I'm from gallia and hunt edges of vinton county sometimes. Thanks for any [email protected]


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I live in eastern ohio in jefferson co and it seems the only place I can find grouse is in my memories dont even hear the drum like i used to hope they make a come back around here


----------

